# Bean "Flip Clip" challenge!



## Beanflip

While the Flip Clip buzz is hot. It's a good time for a challenge. Who can come up with the best, easily repeatable, thumb screw modification for the Flip Clips?

Ladies and gentleman, engineers, and tinkerers, let the brainstorming begin!


----------



## Imperial

magnets, in place of the screw. one on each clip. of course they would have to be the strong type.


----------



## M.J

Dzus "quarter-turn" fasteners. They'd break the bank but are super-trick!


----------



## ash

Bind the flip-clips on with rubber strips in the wrap/tuck fashion.


----------



## parnell

ash said:


> Bind the flip-clips on with rubber strips in the wrap/tuck fashion.


This is just awesome.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Defiantely a great idea of the flip clips; but I will stay with the old fashioned method myself.

As it does not take that long, and band change needing to fast is an exceptionally rare event.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Rayshot

ash said:


> Bind the flip-clips on with rubber strips in the wrap/tuck fashion.


That is funny. And in a pure humorous way. At least I am hopeful of pure humor.


----------



## Metropolicity

What size are the threads for the Flip Clip?


----------



## SimpleShot

M.J said:


> Dzus "quarter-turn" fasteners. They'd break the bank but are super-trick!


Those were our very first choice when we began the R&D process. That would have been the cat's meow for sure.


----------



## SimpleShot

and because we live in a litigious culture I must disclose that any modification of the FlipClip™ voids all warranties and is not endorsed by the manufacturer.

Sorry, it is the fault of attorney's and greed that I must sound like a downer.


----------



## flippinout

Metropolicity said:


> What size are the threads for the Flip Clip?


#10-14 plastite thread forming screws. The hole in the barrel of the clip is .185" ID


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Something here would work just have to get right thread

http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/Fasteners-Adhesives/Bolts-Screws/Screws/Thumb-Screws-Hand-Knob-Screws?navid=12102196

Or maybe not after I read #10-14 plastite thread forming screws


----------



## Gardengroove

This is my "temporary" solution for a thumb screw mod. The main problem with thumb screws is, that they are not manufactured with plastite forming screws. At least I could not find a single company making these. I have checked my box where I keep my screws for computers and found something fitting.









The two thumb screws were screws from an old pc casing. The inserts (pressed and epoxied) in the shaft of the flip clips were basically mainboard spacers. Here is a picture how they look normally:









I mounted the male thread in my cordless drill and shaped the hex head female part round using a file. When the fit was tight enough I epoxied the spacers in the flip clips.

















This solution does the job, I get the same tight fight as I get with the original philips head screws. The main problem is that the protruding screw heads might cause band damage, as I shoot TTF. For OTT it wouldn't be a problem at all. I think I'll have to make myself some quick fasteners for the scout very similar to Can-Openers solution. I'll do some further testing to see if band life is decreasing, and if so I'll let you know.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Beanflip

Great post and solution Simon!


----------



## leon13

Nice screw pimpig ! ;-) very we'll made tutorial thanks 
Cheers


----------



## flipgun

something like this if you can get them small enough.


----------



## squirrel squasher

A metal bot of the right size with a wing nut welded on. I own neither the flip clip or a welder so I can not do such, but it would be what I would want.


----------



## wombat

has anybody tried hreaded inserts? http://www.ezlok.com/InsertsPlastic/index.html


----------



## Gardengroove

@wombat, I kind of made my own threaded inserts for the clips. Works like a charm! The only thing I thought could cause wear on the bands were the thumb screws which are protruding (I am shooting TTF). Not a problem for shooting OTT though. It turned out that they do no damage at all. Give the threaded inserts a try, it is really a bonus. I can set up new bands in less than 30 seconds 

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Greavous

flipgun said:


> something like this if you can get them small enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41bEl2bstNL._SX425_.jpg


first thing that came to mind was exactly this concept. I made my own out of wood for a project a while back and i based those on what Rockler.com had on offer I think this done smaller would be totally sharp!


----------



## fibonacci

Is the issue that you want to change bands quickly? I don't know where you would find 10-14, but you could use hex key set screws (mcmaster) with some removable thumb screws like these : http://www.thorlabs.com/thorproduct.cfm?partnumber=HKTS-3/16 (expensive... But cool)

Or maybe you could just carry a screwpop driver and keep the warranty you will never need.


----------



## fibonacci

Oops


----------



## oldasa

I'm making a plywood Bill Hays "FerretHunter" version. I just ordered a bunch of 10-32 nylon screws. Plus 50 of the associated blind nuts to sink into the non-target side of the slingshot. I'm claiming that a properly sized square washer will clamp and bind the rubber in the slots. Also am I perceiving a prejudice against the use of phillip head screws? What am I missing here?

About $16 for the nuts and screws shipping included.

https://www.parts-express.com/middle-atlantic-hps-10-32-x-3-4-rack-screws-25-pcs--262-590


----------



## flipgun

" What am I missing here?"

Well, aside from the fact that this thread is 3 years old?; Not so much. Flip clips and their various incarnations have settled into...all of the above. Personal taste makes all views valid.


----------



## oldasa

flipgun said:


> " What am I missing here?"
> 
> Well, aside from the fact that this thread is 3 years old?; Not so much. Flip clips and their various incarnations have settled into...all of the above. Personal taste makes all views valid.


I'm trying to use my intuition as to what is most efficient in band changes and usage. Guess my inexperience is showing but for now flat bands seem to be the choice of most. May I ask your preferences and perhaps what band attachments methods do you prefer? I know this is not really a fair question in that Plinking and serious takes downs are worlds apart. LOL


----------



## flipgun

Efficient band changes+ Usage = Ocularis. (sp) :drinkup:


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well what is the bottom line? Did anyone come up with a easy screw on fix for the flip clips? Not a phillips screw thing but just something a lot easier to screw them on. Gotta hold the flip clip tight with one hand while you struggle to get the screw screwed in with the other hand. Thumb screws that are easy to turn would eliminate that problem. And some are right.....I did struggle to learn to wrap and tuck but I can wrap and tuck quicker and easier than using a screwdriver on the flip clips.

Gotta be someone on here with enough engineering ability to offer a solution to the problem.


----------



## oldasa

flipgun said:


> Efficient band changes+ Usage = Ocularis. (sp) :drinkup:


Thankyou for the lead, fiipgun. That said I'm thinking of a material to use besides cork. How about molding a plug of Sugru glue as a replacement for cork? Wrapping the holes with Teflon tape then pressing the Sugru into the hole. Once dry the Sugru is removed then remove the tape and now you have a custom Sugru plug instead of a cork.


----------



## oldasa

Jolly Roger said:


> Well what is the bottom line? Did anyone come up with a easy screw on fix for the flip clips? Not a phillips screw thing but just something a lot easier to screw them on. Gotta hold the flip clip tight with one hand while you struggle to get the screw screwed in with the other hand. Thumb screws that are easy to turn would eliminate that problem. And some are right.....I did struggle to learn to wrap and tuck but I can wrap and tuck quicker and easier than using a screwdriver on the flip clips.
> 
> Gotta be someone on here with enough engineering ability to offer a solution to the problem.


FlipGun has the answer above about the Ocularis method of plugging holes to capture and bind the bands. He's on a roll to beat the band. Pun intended. LOL

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/33073-58/


----------



## Jolly Roger

Has anyone made flip clips from angle iron or square tubing? A nut could even be welded on or the steel or aluminum threaded to accept a thumb screw.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Jolly Roger said:


> Has anyone made flip clips from angle iron or square tubing? A nut could even be welded on or the steel or aluminum threaded to accept a thumb screw.


As a matter of fact I did see that somewhere. Angle Aluminum, I believe. I think they'd used ordinary bolts and wingnuts for the mounting hardware as well.


----------



## oldasa

Noticing Hobbit With A Slingshot's avatar; Please forgive that some of us scrutinizers have superior observational talents. It appear that that strapped on monocular sighting patch should be reversed over your eye. Seems that it is intended to magnify your target rather than magnifying your eye ball.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made flip clips from angle iron or square tubing? A nut could even be welded on or the steel or aluminum threaded to accept a thumb screw.
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I did see that somewhere. Angle Aluminum, I believe. I think they'd used ordinary bolts and wingnuts for the mounting hardware as well.
Click to expand...

I think I will give it a try to use on my Chinese Scout. Next trip to Orchard Supply I'll get a piece of aluminum angle iron. I can cut the tabs on the chop saw and do all the other fine tuning on the grinder I think. Just a matter of getting the hole placement in exactly the right spot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Here is my little flip clip mod video. 




I have since bought different 10-32 thumb screws from Simple-Shot (originally for the Hammer), and I have added a black rubber washer to give more traction to the blind rivet nut to make sure its getting tight. I think it looks kinda cool too.


----------

